

Vim-unstack: Vim plugin for parsing stack traces (Python, Ruby, C#, Perl, Go) - plessthanpt05
https://github.com/mattboehm/vim-unstack

======
mattboehm2
Author here, feel free to respond with questions/comments.

Also, thanks to jamessan/rjeczalik for submitting PR's for Perl/Go. If there's
another stack trace style you want support for, please open an issue including
a sample stack trace. Assuming the file/line number are on the same line and
can be extracted via a regex, it's really easy to add support for another
style, so feel free to submit a PR yourself if you'd like.

------
techdragon
Things like this are why, even if Vim isnt my 'IDE', its an irreplaceable part
of my personal software stack.

